# Eta 251.262



## Rinaldo1711

I know that the ETA 251.262 is not thermocompensated (that little obssesion seems to be dying for me). Is it a really good quality movement? Sorry for the silly questions and thanks for any help.


----------



## JoT

Rinaldo1711 said:


> I know that the ETA 251.262 is not thermocompensated (that little obssesion seems to be dying for me). Is it a really good quality movement? Sorry for the silly questions and thanks for any help.


Yes it is a good movement! It is used in a lot of quartz chronographs, it was also the base for the Breitling B53 movement


----------



## Rinaldo1711

JoT said:


> Rinaldo1711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the ETA 251.262 is not thermocompensated (that little obssesion seems to be dying for me). Is it a really good quality movement? Sorry for the silly questions and thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a good movement! It is used in a lot of quartz chronographs, it was also the base for the Breitling B53 movement
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help - I appreciate it.


----------

